# Migracja z windows 2008 serwer na Gentoo (serwer smb)

## sebad

Witam serdecznie. 

Mam w firmie maszynkę która pełni rolę serwera plików (smb), ftp oraz vpn. Działa pod kontrolą Windows 2008 serwer. Z pewnych powodów chcę go zastąpić Gentoo. 

Czy możliwa będzie w miarę bezbolesna migracja gdy:

- jest sporo danych, których nie mogę utracić (ok 1TB)

- serwer ma 2 dyski które pracują w RAIDzie, na gentoo tez musi być RAID (jeszcze sie zastanawiam która wersja, na Win jest RAID10)

- chciałbym zeby się obyło bez konieczności kopiowania wszystkich danych na inny dysk.

Nie chcę popełnić jakiejś gafy i chciałbym zebyście mi podpowiedzieli, o czym muszę pamiętać przy tego typu migracji.

Z góry dzieki i pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sebad wrote:*   

> - jest sporo danych, których nie mogę utracić (ok 1TB)
> 
> - chciałbym zeby się obyło bez konieczności kopiowania wszystkich danych na inny dysk.

 

Te dwie rzeczy się wykluczają (prawa Murphy`ego ;-).

 *sebad wrote:*   

> - serwer ma 2 dyski które pracują w RAIDzie, na gentoo tez musi być RAID (jeszcze sie zastanawiam która wersja, na Win jest RAID10)

 

RAID10 na dwóch dyskach? Ja bym nie brał nic innego niż mirror, chyba, że nie lubisz tych danych.

----------

## sebad

 *Quote:*   

> RAID10 na dwóch dyskach?

 

Przepraszam za pomyłkę. Jest tam 4 dyski o pojemności 640GB każdy.

 *Quote:*   

> Te dwie rzeczy się wykluczają (prawa Murphy`ego . 

 

Dlaczego się wykluczają ?? Nie można pozostawić tych danych instalując inny system ?

----------

## mbar

Chyba nie chcesz pozostać przy NTFS?   :Shocked: 

----------

## sebad

Czyli robię tak:

1. Kupuję 2 dyski po 1TB każdy

2. Robię RAID'a (mirror), instaluje gentoo

3. Kopiuje dane ze starych dysków

4. Konfiguruje sambę.

PS Jaki fs polecacie do tego zadania (może być xfs? )

pozdr

----------

## canis_lupus

Jaki by FS nie był, i tak bedzie szybszy od sieci.

----------

## SlashBeast

reiserfs z notail badz ext4.

(Xfs slicznie sie rozlatuje jak system pada np. z powodu kernel panica, padu zasilania, czy cokolwiek innego, w takim wypadku odradzam xfs na cos innego niz wolny emulator /dev/null)

Zmajstruj sobie koniecznie jakis backup przyrostowy. Raid1 nic Ci nie da jak z powodu bledu softwarowego zle zapisze dane czy blad czlowieka, ktory zaora dane.

----------

## mbar

Muszę zareagować  :Smile: 

XFS jest jak najbardziej w porządku i nie daj się straszyć, że zjada dane. Mam XFS na dyskach od 2004 roku (największa macierz ma w tej chwili 4,5 TB) i w ciągu tego czasu elektrownia wyłączała prąd kilkadziesiąt razy i ani razu nic złego się nie stało z XFSem.

Każdy inny fs działa mi zauważalnie wolniej (tak, przez sieć też).

Jedyny fs, jaki sprawiał mi problemy z utratą danych, to JFS.

----------

## Belliash

mbar czarujesz cos  :Wink: 

Zaleta XFS jest to ze sporo danych trzyma w RAMie a ten jak wiadomo jest ulotny - wiec zgadzam sie ze slashbeast (chocby z wlasnego doswiadczenia).

Mozliwe ze w opcjach montowania da sie zmienic pewne rzeczy, moze zmniejszyc bufor w RAMie, ale wtedy z kolei bedzie wolniej. Na tyle, ze nie warto sie moim zdaniem pchac w XFS.

Osobiscie polecic moge EXT4 - bezpieczny, szybszy od EXT3 (wg mnie szybszy takze od Reiser - subiektywne odczucie) i nie fragmentuje sie tak jak latwo/szybko.

----------

## mbar

Uwielbiam opinie na temat XFS od osób, które go nie używają.

----------

## Belliash

No sek w tym, ze probowalem go jakies pol roku temu. Niestety zabawa szybko sie skonczyla. Power przytrzymany 5sek, komp sie wylaczyl. Po tym zabiegu system juz wiecej nie wstal. A testowalem go z mysla o wlasnym serwerku i ........ skonczylem na EXT4.

Twojemu ubustwianemu XFS podziekowalem.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie ma co trollowac, mbar lubi xfs, najwyrazniej mu nigdy sie nie posypal. Kiedys wszedzie mialem xfs i tylko xfs, w praniu wyszlo jak pieknie potrafi urwac pliki, ktore *nie* byly zapisywane, np. binarki z /sbin. Moja przygoda z xfs skonczyla sie przed 2.6.26. Uzywalem go od mniej wiecej 2.6.14.7 (jeszcze na pld linux ac).

----------

## mbar

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie ma co trollowac, mbar lubi xfs, najwyrazniej mu nigdy sie nie posypal.

 

To prawda. Z drugiej strony używam go jednak tylko na macierzy z danymi (udostępnianymi przez sambę), rootfs na moim serwerze to skompresowany btrfs (bo serwer ma system na karcie CompactFlash --> SATA). Podejrzewam, że partycja / ma pewnie dużo więcej otwartych plików i pewnie z tego powodu może być mniej odporna na zanik zasilania.

----------

## timor

Według mnie XFS jest OK ale jeśli ma się dobrego UPS'a - gdy mówi się o serwerach to pad zasilania nie ma prawa bytu, ma być zabezpieczenie które położy system zanim wszystko padnie... to jak w rzeczywistości wygląda to różnych małych firemkach to inna sprawa...

Ciekaw tylko jestem czy sebad wie jak wygląda zarządzanie uprawnieniami po sambie w stosunku do Windowsowego File servera - przy bardziej zawiłych ACL'kach nie jest to zbyt fajne...

----------

